# Does anyone else feel chronically fatigued?



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I seriously wake up everyday and I have zero energy to start my day with it's really bad  like I have no fuel in my tank does anyone else feel this too ?


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah! That's how I've been feeling I find it very difficult just to walk and do simple physical activity it's rlly bad.. How did u overcome this?


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

It's not that I don't want to move I just don't have physical energy


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

It's because our body is wasting it's energy to contain our repressed emotions in our nervous system. That's what I learned from Peter Levine.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

Low energy is a common symptom of depression.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

seafoamwaves said:


> It's because our body is wasting it's energy to contain our repressed emotions in our nervous system. That's what I learned from Peter Levine.


It's hard to believe I still have emotional energy I've been numb for years without anxiety perhaps it's masked by derealization I don't know


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

missjess said:


> It's hard to believe I still have emotional energy I've been numb for years without anxiety perhaps it's masked by derealization I don't know


If I had no anxiety, I wouldn't even worry about DP. You're lucky


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm not rlly lucky because now I feel not even human


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

missjess said:


> I'm not rlly lucky because now I feel not even human


Maybe you're just self-checking too much. Have you been stuck in a rut lately? Whenever I feel like my life is tedious, I start to self-check more


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

No I don't self check


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I am in a rut because I feel dead inside and completely lifeless with no energy


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

Hmmm, how's your sleep been lately?


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

My sleep is fine, I've been taking sleeping tablets to get to sleep for the past 2 days


----------



## joshz28 (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm the same way. No matter how much I sleep I feel like I've been hit by a truck in the morning. Extremely groggy and out of it and when I do finally shake that I'm just tired and lethargic all day. No motivation to do anything because I have zero energy.


----------



## Swansea (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey missjess try taking ginseng, high dose b12, and ashwagandah herb


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks I'll give that a shot


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Hahahahahhaha wow that's gold lol


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Why do we feel so fatigued I wonder ??


----------



## Cleanthugg (Oct 24, 2013)

Because of too much wondering.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Lol too much mind action ?


----------

